# do any seed banks, breeders, private collectors buy seeds?



## syriangreen (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey
I was wondering if any do because I have a massive amount of seeds i need to trim down on 
I have quite a few of the regular and quite a few oldies since my dad collected even a couple pure colombians...
anyways I am not aware of any seed banks that buy so If you know of any and owuld b willing to point me in the right direction It would b helpful
I will have numbers of seeds per strain up soon...


----------



## Hick (Oct 7, 2008)

? What experience have you, at breeding?.. What "stock" have you worked with, and what work have you done with it?  How "stable" is your work?  Have you any 'documented' grows by unbiased gardeners?  Documented test grows?  
"Pure" columbians... ? ..as in land race? ..or is it what someone 'said' was pure 'lumbo? 

There are a "few" of the questions that you would likely to be asked... From 'there', I would imagine that they would want to grow/test your seeds themselves, or by reputble growers that they know and trust.
_Last_, but not least...Site Rules <--- click


> 9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here. The purchase or sale of any items through this site is not allowed. To purchase or sell something, you must first let this total stranger know exactly who you are and where you live. That just isn't smart.
> 
> 10. Trading seeds among members is not aloud.


so if this is a ...polite.... way of soliciting members, .."It ain't allowed"
thanks....


----------



## Hick (Oct 7, 2008)

Ahaaaa!.. I see you've already been warned in another thread.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2008)

The count down begins.

Im not talking the count down to Christmas


----------



## syriangreen (Oct 7, 2008)

one not a solicitation I just wanna get my seeds to a proper person who can use them before i get busted by the DEA
second the colombians are pure my dad has had them since the 60's we grow a couple a year...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 7, 2008)

:doh:

:rofl:


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 7, 2008)

if you know your gonna get busted by the DEA just toss the seeds. im sure the strains you have are still around somewhere. how old are you?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2008)

> I just wanna get my seeds to a proper person who can use them before i get busted by the DEA


----------

